# Gentoo != Green ?

## rolandK

Hallo, 

ich benutze noch kein Gentoo, aber mir wurde es schon öfter mal empfohlen.

Nun lese ich, daß Gentoo üblicherweise immer aus den Sourcen installiert wird.

Heisst das, mein GESAMTES System wird erstmal komplett durchkompiliert bzw. ist das bei Gentoo üblicherweise tatsächlich so?

Mal abgesehen von der Zeit die dafür draufgeht, ist das gemessen an dem Gewinn nicht ne ziemlich unökologische und unökonomische Angelegenheit?

Ich mein ja nur, bei ein paar Millionen Gentoo-Usern auf der Welt sind das ja mal eben nen paar Millionen kWh zusätzlich, nur für das kleine bisschen Performancevorteil ? (oder was sind noch die Vorteile davon ?)

Ich überlege, ob unter diesem Aspekt Gentoo überhaupt was für mich ist - ich hab irgendwie nen Problem damit.

Würde mich über qualifiziertes Feedback dazu freuen.

Grüsse

Roland

----------

## Finswimmer

Primär geht es um ein optimal auf die Bedürfnisse zugeschnittes System und nicht um Performancegewinn.

Wenn ich mir die ganzen *buntus anschaue, wenn ich da was ändern möchte, was nicht für die breite Masse bestimmt ist (eigener Kernel, etc.), dann wirds schwer.

Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich bei Gentoo bleibe!

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

Tobi

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> Ich überlege, ob unter diesem Aspekt Gentoo überhaupt was für mich ist - ich hab irgendwie nen Problem damit

 

Ich hoffe jetzt mal stark fuer Dich, das Du mindestens Radfahrer und Vegetarier bist. Falls dem so sein sollte, sei der Einwand akzeptiert.

----------

## rolandK

verstehe ich nicht so recht - für ubuntu, suse etc. gibts doch auch entspr. source-pakete die man recompilieren kann und die letzten endes nur tarballs von originalquellen + patches + build instructions enthalten. zumindest kenne ich es von source-rpm`s so. 

daß man selbst bei einem gentoo einfach ein x-beliebiges paket durch irgeneine neuere version ersetzen kann, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, denn ob binär oder nicht binär - die pakete müssen doch trotzdem irgendwie zusammenpassen. zwar nicht auf binärebene, aber doch immerhin auf versionsebene damit die api passt....

----------

## schachti

 *rolandK wrote:*   

> verstehe ich nicht so recht - für ubuntu, suse etc. gibts doch auch entspr. source-pakete die man recompilieren kann und die letzten endes nur tarballs von originalquellen + patches + build instructions enthalten. zumindest kenne ich es von source-rpm`s so. 

 

Aber Du bist relativ stark auf bestimmte Versionen festgelegt.

 *rolandK wrote:*   

> daß man selbst bei einem gentoo einfach ein x-beliebiges paket durch irgeneine neuere version ersetzen kann, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, denn ob binär oder nicht binär - die pakete müssen doch trotzdem irgendwie zusammenpassen. zwar nicht auf binärebene, aber doch immerhin auf versionsebene damit die api passt....

 

Doch, genau das funktioniert in Gentoo mit den allermeisten Paketen.

----------

## mv

 *rolandK wrote:*   

> verstehe ich nicht so recht - für ubuntu, suse etc. gibts doch auch entspr. source-pakete die man recompilieren kann und die letzten endes nur tarballs von originalquellen + patches + build instructions enthalten. zumindest kenne ich es von source-rpm`s so.

 

Theoretisch ist das schon möglich: Wenn Du beispielsweise PAM nicht auf Deinem System haben willst, kannst Du von allen paar Hundert RPMs, die von PAM abhängen die Sourcen entsprechend modifizieren und neu kompilieren; dann kanst Du PAM vom System schmeißen. Natürlich musst Du das bei jedem Update eines dieser RPMs wiederholen, und natürlich bedeutet das ohnehin, einen großen Teil der Pakete neu zu compilieren.

Bei Gentoo setzt Du halt das USE-Flag "-pam", und die Sachen werden gleich zu Beginn (und bei jedem Upgrade wieder) ohne PAM kompiliert.

Der andere Vorteil, der durch die Source-Distribution entsteht, sind die "rolling upgrades": I.W. upgradest Du Pakete wann immer Du willst; es gibt niemals ein "major upgrade", bei dem alles neu aufgespielt werden muss. Daher gibt es z.B. keine Versionsnummer von "Gentoo".

----------

## rolandK

ok, überzeugt - thanks!  :Smile: 

----------

## musv

Und was ist jetzt mit Radfahrer und Vegetarier?

----------

## rolandK

radfahren ist ok, aber fleisch ist zu lecker um komplett darauf zu verzichten.

ausserdem muss green oder öko nicht immer automatisch vegetarier heissen,oder?

----------

## ChrisJumper

hi rolandK,

wenn du deswegen bedenken hast.. ich kann das gut verstehen. Geht mir teilweise genauso. Allerdings nehme ich das schon recht gelassen und sehe mittlerweile die Zeit die ich durch Gentoo spare, als einen wichtigeren Aspekt.

Gentoo kann auch "Grün" sein, wenn du dir in gewissem Rahmen durch gleiche Hardware/Useflags z.B. dein System so einrichtest das du entsprechendes Kompilat auf vielen Systemen nutzen kannst. (gleiche Hardware, gleiche useflags...)

Abwarme kann man super nutzen um im Winter zu heizen :p

Aber mal ernsthaft. Wenn man das ganze Ökologisch(er) angehen will, dann nutz man die Freiheiten bei Gentoo um sich ein System zu basteln das unterm Strich weniger Verbraucht. Thin-Client oder Zero-Clients mit ganz wenig verbrauch "um mal eben ins Netz zu gehen etc". Außerdem hat das arbeiten mit Gentoo auch einen Akademischen Effekt (auch wenn sich darüber ganz gut streiten lässt), weil man einfach näher an der Position steht wo man alles bestimmen kann was das System macht und was nicht. Weniger aktive Prozesse und verbrauchter Speicher =>  weniger Overhead also auch weniger Energie-Verbrauch.

Dieser Standpunkt ist recht relativ.. und es wird nicht schwer fallen Gegenargumente/beispiele zu finden. Aber wenn man wirklich bestrebt ist weniger zu verbrauchen und man sich das Wissen angeeignet hat etc. Kann man damit einfach größere Effekte erzielen als mit default Einstellungen.

http://www.lesswatts.org/

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/power-management-guide.xml

Und wenn du eine Intel-CPU hast schau dir mal PowerTop an.

OT: Überleg mal wie viel Energie Computerspiele verschlingen, oder Konsolen... Oder Windows Pcs die die ganze Nacht laufen um P2P zu betreiben... oder Irgendwelche Kids die meinen Stromverbrauch sei Egal und sind in Online spielen immer da und einfach abwesend. Mich regt da viel eher die ganze Werbung auf Internetseiten auf.. die z.B. auf rechenintensives Flash beruht ^^

P.s ja ich bin Radfahrer und Vegetarier :p

----------

## rolandK

>Mich regt da viel eher die ganze Werbung auf Internetseiten auf.. die z.B. auf rechenintensives Flash beruht ^^ 

das ist allerdings mal richtig übel. flash ist der totale ressource-hog. wenn meine freundin in ihrer session 10 browser-tabs aufhatte, dann ging meist garnichts mehr. grottenlahmes system. 

gut, daß es flashblocker gibt.  :Smile: 

----------

## zworK

Ich verstehe natürlich deinen Kritikpunkt, aber mal andersrum:

Wieviele Rechner laufen bei dir wie lange am Tag und sind wie ausgelastet? Zu wieviel Prozent ist deine Kiste im Durchschnitt im Leerlauf und verbläst durch die nicht genutzten Überkapazitäten kWh, Abwärme und Co2?

Wenn ich nicht gerade kompiliere oder am Spielen bin, ist mein Rechner zu 95% im Leerlauf und verbrennt ungenutzten Strom.

Zum einen muss hier natürlich die Hardware effizienter werden, zum anderen muss man dann auch sein eigenes Nutzungsverhalten an die Gegebenheiten anpassen um "voll Öko" zu sein. Aber wie geht das?  :Wink: 

----------

## mv

Zwar kenne ich keine Statistik dazu, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es viel ökologischer sein kann, den Rechner durchgehend laufen zu lassen, als ihn ziemlich oft auszuschalten: Da dadurch die Wärmeschwankung minimiert wird, erhöht man dadurch vermutlich die Lebensdauer des Rechners. Ein neuer Rechner fällt viel höher in die ökologische Bilanz als ein bisschen Strom.

Das gilt natürlich nicht für Laptops, die auf ständiges Ausschalten hin ausgelegt sind, und das Argument gilt erst recht nicht für Leute, die sich ohnehin alle paar Jahre einen neuen Rechner kaufen.

----------

## schachti

Keine Ahnung, wie aktuell die Ergebnisse aus diesem Artikel noch sind, aber:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Allein eine Anfrage bei der Suchmaschine Google kostet vier Watt Strom pro Stunde
> 
> 

 

(hier sind wohl 4 Wattstunden gemeint?).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Eine Auktion bei Ebay schlägt mit 18 Gramm CO2 zu Buche
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein Jahr lang eine Identität in der Parallelwelt Second Life zu pflegen, entspricht dem durchschnittlichen jährlichen Stromverbrauch eines Brasilianers
> 
> 

 

----------

## rolandK

>Zwar kenne ich keine Statistik dazu, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es viel ökologischer sein kann, den Rechner durchgehend laufen zu lassen, 

>als ihn ziemlich oft auszuschalten: Da dadurch die Wärmeschwankung minimiert wird, erhöht man dadurch vermutlich die Lebensdauer des Rechners. 

>Ein neuer Rechner fällt viel höher in die ökologische Bilanz als ein bisschen Strom. 

Die Ökobilanz eines neuen PCs ist wahrlich nicht gerade toll, aber "ein bisschen Strom" ist das nicht, was heutzutage ein Rechner verbraucht.

Mehr als 100Watt braucht doch fast jeder Rechner, das sind am Tag schon mind. 2,4 kWh.

Eine kWh benötigt im Kraftwerk 0,32 kg Steinkohle und verursacht 0,88 kg Co2 Emissionen.

Macht für unseren Dauerläufer 0,8kg Kohle und 2,1kg Co2. Jeden Tag.

>Das gilt natürlich nicht für Laptops, die auf ständiges Ausschalten hin ausgelegt sind

Ich glaube nicht, daß sich Laptop oder PC in Hinblick auf ständiges Ein/Ausschalten irgendwas "tun".

>Ein Jahr lang eine Identität in der Parallelwelt Second Life zu pflegen, entspricht dem durchschnittlichen jährlichen Stromverbrauch eines Brasilianers  

Wen interessiert denn noch Second Life?  :Wink: 

Wer da ein Jahr lang seine Parallel-Identität pflegt, dem ist sowieso nicht zu helfen.  :Wink: 

Um`s nochmal kurz auf den Punkt zu bringen, was ich ursprünglich sagen wollte:

Ich denke, daß Gentoo durchaus seine Existenzberechtigung hat, nur denke ich auch, daß sich jeder bewusst sein sollte, daß es von der Umweltbilanz betrachtet durchaus "grünere" Linux Distributionen gibt.

Ob eine Installation oder das Systempatchen 1/2h oder die ganze Nacht dauert macht halt schon einen Unterschied aus. Es gibt nunmal viele User, die wissen garnicht, warum sie nun die eine oder die andere Distribution nutzen sondern sind irgendwann mal an einer "pappen" geblieben und die ist es dann halt. Und Stromverbrauch ist typischerweise immer das, worum sich die Leute zuletzt Gedanken machen.....

----------

## avx

Lieber pack ich mir ne Solaranlage auf's Dach, als freiwillig zu $Mistdistro zu wechseln  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *ph030 wrote:*   

> Lieber pack ich mir ne Solaranlage auf's Dach, als freiwillig zu $Mistdistro zu wechseln :twisted:

 

Hehe :) Genau das hab ich grade auch vor.. nur dumm das sich die Anlage erst mal "Rechnen" muss und ca. 8-14 Jahre laufen darf. Also eine kurzfristige Alternative ist das auch nicht.

Wirklich "grün", so vermute ich sind wohl erst die Cloud-Computing-Systeme in Rechenzentren, wenn der Heimanwender keinen eigenen PC mehr benutzt. Aber diese sind mir zu sehr ein Dorn im Auge (Datenschutzt aspekt, als auch die fehlende Kontrolle über den ausgeführten Code) als das ich sie mir als Verbraucher wünsche.

Begeistert wäre ich von den Systemen die im Ausgeschalteten Zustand sich den Systemstatus merken. So könnte man mitten im Spiel den Rechner ausschalten und ohne Bootvorgang zu einem Beliebigen Zeitpunkt weiterarbeiten.

Ich würde mir für jeden PC in Zukunft einen internen Stromzähler wünschen der eben auch den Stromverbrauch auf Prozesse/Komponenten verteilt anzeigt.

Kennt jemand vielleicht ein Strom-Messgerät das man in die Steckerleiste anschließt und und bequem am PC auslesen kann?

Weiß eigentlich jemand wie es mit der Energiebillanz von (Röhren)Monitoren oder Flachbildschirmen ausschaut?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Begeistert wäre ich von den Systemen die im Ausgeschalteten Zustand sich den Systemstatus merken. So könnte man mitten im Spiel den Rechner ausschalten und ohne Bootvorgang zu einem Beliebigen Zeitpunkt weiterarbeiten.

 

das würde wohl eine virtuelle maschine sein, allerdings frisst da der host-rechner den strom. bei einer art cloud computing lösung würde dieser nachteil dann wohl wegfallen

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Kennt jemand vielleicht ein Strom-Messgerät das man in die Steckerleiste anschließt und und bequem am PC auslesen kann?

 

hauptsache du nimmst nicht einfach ein multimeter und stellst es auf Ampere, das ist schon was komplizierter (induktiver widerstand und so...)

----------

## mv

 *rolandK wrote:*   

> >Das gilt natürlich nicht für Laptops, die auf ständiges Ausschalten hin ausgelegt sind
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, daß sich Laptop oder PC in Hinblick auf ständiges Ein/Ausschalten irgendwas "tun".

 

Die Unterschiede sind gewaltig (oder sollten es zumindest sein): Bei einer Laptop-Festplatte im Dauer-Serverbetrieb solltest Du mit nicht mehr als 6 Monaten Lebensdauer rechnen. Und umgekehrt, wenn Du eine Server-Festplatte 5 mal pro Minute parkst, hat sie sicher schon nach wenigen Wochen den Geist aufgegeben.

----------

## manuels

Erstmal muss ich hier diesem Vegetarier-/Radfahrer-Bashing entgegnen.

Ich fühle mich als zugehöriger beider Gruppen aufs tiefste angegriffen!

Es sollte für diese intoleranten Personen ein Boardblacklisting auf Lebenszeit erfolgen!

Nee, Spass bei Seite: Man kompiliert als Gentoo-Nutzer ja nicht 24 Stunden am Tag. Nur ab und zu. Da könnte man auch PC-Spiele und Toaster verbieten...

Zu Google-Strom-Vergleichen "4 Wattstd./Anfrage": keine Ahnung wie sie es berechnen. Ich finde es zutiefst unseriös.

Steigt der Stromverbrauch mit jeder Anfrage (linear?)? Was ist alles einberechnet? etc. - sehr "poppige" Aussage.

Der radfahrende Vegetarier/vegitirende Radfahrer

----------

## EOF

Ich denke man kann sich gentoo auch etwas gruen gestalten. Bei Paketen, dei nicht sicherheitskritisch sind kann man ein

emerge --one-shot paketname

machen und danach bei Bedarf mal ein update machen. Schön wäre es, wenn emerge, ähnlich wie bei cron, eine option hätte

die es möglich macht bestimmten paketen nur ein tägliches, wöchentliches oder monatliches update erlauben.

----------

## l3u

Also jetzt mal Spaß beiseite. Wenn ne durchschnittliche, kleine Band (wie meine) ein Konzert gibt, dann leuchten da mickrige 8 PAR-64-Scheinwerfer mit jeweils 500 Watt, dazu dann noch eine 2000-Watt-, eine 1000-Watt- und eine 500-Watt-Endstufe für Bässe, Mitten/Höhen und Monitore. Dazu kommen nochmal wasweißichwieviel paar 100 Watt für Verstärker, Mischpult, etc.

Wenn ich meine Haare föhne, dann tu ich as mit einem 1600-Watt Föhn. Mein Wasserkocher hat 2000 Watt, mein Elektroherd … was weiß ich, der hat jedenfalls, wie alle anderen auch, nen Starkstromanschluß. Von meinem Ölradiator für den Proberaum gar nicht zu sprechen …

Man könnte diese Liste jetzt unendlich weiterführen … und ihr diskutiert hier darüber, ob Gentoo „grün“ ist wegen ein paar Watt mehr für‘s Kompilieren? Hallo?! Von dem, was ein einziges Fahrgeschäft auf der Erlanger Bergkirchweih in einer Stunde an Strom durchbläst, können wahrscheinlich 1000 Gentoo-User für den Rest ihres Lebens jeden Tag ihr System neu bauen …

Versteht mich jetzt nicht falsch, ich hab nur zwei Glühbirnen in meinem Haus, eine im Kühlschrank und eine im Herd, ansonsten hab ich Energiesparlampen … mein Server ist ne NSLU2, die unter Vollast so um 15 Watt braucht (oder was weiß ich) und 99 % der Zeit idle ist … ich bin durchaus auch für Strom sparen, Umwelt schonen, die Lösung aller Energieprobleme durch das Vorantreiben der Fusionsenergie (alles andere ist in meinen Augen Quatsch, aber das soll hier nicht das Thema sein ;-) et cetera.

Aber ne Diskussion darüber, ob man Gentoo lieber nicht benutzen sollte, weil‘s nicht „grün“ ist, kann ich einfach nicht ernstnehmen, sorry …

----------

## think4urs11

Man könnte entgegnen 'Kleinvieh macht auch Mist'.

Aber mal im Vergleich - Deutschland braucht ~200x soviel Strom wie ein Land vergleichbarer Bevölkerungszahl, Äthiopien. Man könnte also sagen der Verbrauch eines dt. Powerusers genügt in .et für den Bedarf eines kleinen Dorfes dort.

Es gibt leider keine belastbaren Statistiken wieviel Strom ein *buntu oder Windowsuser dadurch verbraucht das er sich mit den dortigen Lästerlichkeiten wie unsaubere/nicht vorhandene Abhängigkeiten oder vergeudete Extrazeit zum Suchen der Updates herumschlägt. Oder Aero und sonstiger 3D-Schnickschnack - ohne 3D selbst im Desktopbetrieb sinkt der Stromverbrauch.

Gerechnet auf den Jahresverbrauch eine dt. Singlehaushalts dürfte sich der _Mehr_verbrauch durch die Kompiliererei im (Sub-)einstelligen %-Bereich bewegen. Dann lieber 1 (Energiespar-)Birne aus der Deckenbeleuchtung rausschrauben, das bringt mehr. Oder nur jeden zweiten Tag duschen, nur einmal pro Woche staubsaugen, nicht ständig dem Wasser beim Kochen zusehen sondern Deckel drauf, wer zieht schon immer wirklich _jedes_ aktuell nicht gebrauchtes $foo-Netzteil aus der Dose, wer läßt nicht auch mal den TV/Stereoanlage/Radio im Standby, wessen WLan-AP strahlt durchgehend, wer hat einen 2/3 leeren Kühlschrank, die Spülmaschine läuft halbvoll .............

----------

## l3u

Mein Reden …

----------

## franzf

Ich werd mir einen großen Vorrat normalo-Glühbirnen anlegen... Ich bin umweltbewusst, hol mir eigenes Gemüse/Obst aus dem Garten und hab bald Ziegen für Milch/Käse/Fleisch.

Aber die Umwelt unnötig mit Quecksliber-Sondermüll verpesten will ich nicht.

Z.B.:

 *http://www.3sat.de/dynamic/sitegen/bin/sitegen.php?tab=2&source=/nano/news/106854/index.html wrote:*   

> Der Bund für Umwelt und Naturschutz Deutschland (BUND) forderte, die Ökobilanz der Sparlampen zu verbessern. Diese Lampen enthielten noch zu viel Quecksilber. Der Handel sollte ausgediente Lampen als Sondermüll einsammeln. Ein wenig bekanntes Problem sei zudem, dass Sparlampen unnötig viel Elektrosmog erzeugten.

 

Stromsparlampen gehören über den Sondermüll entsorgt! Hat das einer von euch gewusst?

----------

## schachti

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Begeistert wäre ich von den Systemen die im Ausgeschalteten Zustand sich den Systemstatus merken. So könnte man mitten im Spiel den Rechner ausschalten und ohne Bootvorgang zu einem Beliebigen Zeitpunkt weiterarbeiten.

 

Schonmal an Suspend To Disk (oder für kurze Zeiträume: Suspend To RAM) gedacht? Das kommt dem schon recht nahe...

Ansonsten stimme ich den Argumenten von l3u und Think4UrS11 voll zu - mein Rechner braucht beim Kompilieren ca. 30-40 Watt mehr als im Idle-Zustand (und ich kompiliere in der Regel nur, wenn die Kiste sowieso läuft und nicht ausgelastet ist, so dass sie außer bei großen Updates wie KDE nicht zusätzlich läuft). Mag sein, dass das pro Woche im Durchschnitt 100-300 Wattstunden kostet - das könnte man an anderen Stellen noch viel leichter durch den Verzicht auf ein bisschen Komfort einsparen. Unser Duschwasser wird zum Beispiel von einem Durchlauferhitzer mit 11kW erhitzt - statt einer Minute duschen könnte ich also auch ca. 4-6 Stunden kompilieren.

----------

## l3u

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Aber die Umwelt unnötig mit Quecksliber-Sondermüll verpesten will ich nicht.
> 
> […]
> 
> Stromsparlampen gehören über den Sondermüll entsorgt! Hat das einer von euch gewusst?

 

Klar hab ich gewußt, daß Energiesparlampen nicht in den Hausmüll gehören (nicht, daß ich in den letzten 6 Jahren eine hätte entsorgen müssen …). Und für alle, die‘s nicht wissen, steht‘s nochmal auf jeder Packung. Abgesehen davon bist du schon im Klaren drüber, daß während der Herstellung von konventionellen Glühbirnen deutlich mehr Quecksilber frei wird, als Energiesparlampen enthalten?!

----------

## franzf

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Abgesehen davon bist du schon im Klaren drüber, daß während der Herstellung von konventionellen Glühbirnen deutlich mehr Quecksilber frei wird, als Energiesparlampen enthalten?!

 

Ja, aber ob es tatsächlich so DEUTLICH mehr ist, als bei den STromsparlampen, kann ich nicht sagen.

Nur, ichhantier daheim nicht gerne mit giftigen Sachen. Und die Beschriebung wie "leicht" man kaputte Stromsparlampen entsorgen kann überzeugt mich voll  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Die Scherben sollte man schnell in einem geschlossenen Glas unter Wasser einschließen, ohne sie zu berühren - ein Handfeger genügt. Anschließend solle man sich die Hände waschen.

 

Außerdem hinkt der Vergleich, da die in der Fabrik sicher einen Filter haben, der das Quecksilber auffängt. Und die billigste Entsorgung für Quecksilber (und andere chemische Abfallstoffe) ist ja immer noch der Mund der Bevölkerung  :Very Happy: 

Ich weiß auch nicht, ob die Glühlampen DER Klimakiller sind. Da gäbe es m.M.n sinnvollere Ansatzpunkte.

----------

## schachti

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich weiß auch nicht, ob die Glühlampen DER Klimakiller sind. Da gäbe es m.M.n sinnvollere Ansatzpunkte.

 

Zumindest kann man mit ihnen ohne jeglichen Komfortverlust Strom und Geld sparen.

----------

## musv

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich weiß auch nicht, ob die Glühlampen DER Klimakiller sind. Da gäbe es m.M.n sinnvollere Ansatzpunkte.

 

Um die Offtopic-Verbindung zum Piratenparteithread hinzukriegen:

http://www.bundestag.de/aktuell/archiv/2009/24155744_kw17_eu/index.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Der Bundestag wird der Bundesregierung nicht empfehlen, sich auf EU-Ebene dafür einzusetzen, dass das Europäische Parlament über seinen Sitz selbst bestimmen kann....
> 
> Liberale (16/9427) und Grüne (16/8051) hatten in ihren Anträgen darauf verwiesen, dass das Europäische Parlament neben seinem offiziellen Sitz in Straßburg noch zwei weitere Arbeitsorte hat, nämlich Brüssel und Luxemburg. Dies verursache nicht nur Kosten, sondern auch einen beträchtlichen Kohlendioxidausstoß aufgrund des erforderlichen Pendelverkehrs.

 

Kam mal 'ne Reportage darüber, was die da alle 3 Monate von Brüssel nach Straßburg karren müssen. Da geht eine ganze Karawane auf Reisen - allein nur für die Aktenberge. Solange das EU-Parlament solch sinnlose Verschwendung propagiert, ist jegliche Diskussion über Glühbirnen, Compilierorgien und durchgehend laufende Rechner ein Witz.

----------

## schachti

Wir schweifen langsam total ab, aber zumindest noch ein Kommentar hierzu:

 *musv wrote:*   

> Solange das EU-Parlament solch sinnlose Verschwendung propagiert, ist jegliche Diskussion über Glühbirnen, Compilierorgien und durchgehend laufende Rechner ein Witz.

 

Nur, weil an einer Stelle etwas schiefläuft, heißt das doch nicht, dass man andere Baustellen erstmal ignoriert.

----------

## think4urs11

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Nur, weil an einer Stelle etwas schiefläuft, heißt das doch nicht, dass man andere Baustellen erstmal ignoriert.

 

Korrekt, nur hat das ganze inzwischen wirklich nicht mehr viel mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun. Solange es aber nicht ausufert ...  :Smile: 

----------

## mv

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Aber die Umwelt unnötig mit Quecksliber-Sondermüll verpesten will ich nicht.

 

Zumal sich Stromsparen aufgrund der falschen politischen Vorgaben ökologisch nicht lohnt: Falls Deutschland tatsächlich weniger Strom verbraucht, die Kraftwerke also Emissionen einsparen, so werden diese nach Amiland oder anderswohin verhökert, und die Kraftwerke dort werden entsprechend mehr verheizen - es lebe die freie Marktwirtschaft!

----------

## rolandK

>Stromsparlampen gehören über den Sondermüll entsorgt! Hat das einer von euch gewusst?

Bullshit. Stromsparlampen gehören überhaupt nicht entsorgt sondern recycled.

Und die hunderte von Kilo fossile Brennstoffe die eine Energiesparlampe einspart enthalten gewiss _mehr_ Schwermetalle als die Lampe selber.

Fossile Brennstoffe sind hauptverursacher von Schwermetallen in der Luft (http://www.berlin.de/sen/umwelt/luftqualitaet/de/jahresuebersicht/luft_2004/sm.shtml) und da ist das bisschen Schwermetall in der Leuchte kein Problem, solange man die Dinge anständig entsorgt bzw. entspr. Recyclingsysteme schafft.

http://quecksilber.wordpress.com/category/kohle/

----------

## slick

 *rolandK wrote:*   

> Wen interessiert denn noch Second Life? 

 

z.B. mich    :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

 *rolandK wrote:*   

> Wer da ein Jahr lang seine Parallel-Identität pflegt, dem ist sowieso nicht zu helfen. 

 

>2 Jahre, und jetzt? Einweisungsreif? *schulternzuck* Ich fühl mich da sauwohl.

Das ist das schöne am Web, egal was man schreibt, min. einen betriffts immer  :Wink:  Und mal am Rande ... auch Gentoo ist in SL nicht unbekannt [/schleichwerbung]

----------

## Erdie

Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass die Auswahl der entsprechenden Hardware VIEL mehr Einfluß auf die Ökobilanz hat als das bißchen Kompilieren. Ausserdem laufen die Updates sowieso parallel während man andere Dinge macht mit dem Rechner. Sollte man sich für ein Notebook statt Desktop enscheiden wird man mit Sicherheit viel mehr Strom sparen als bei Verwendung einer Binär Distro.

Es kommt ganz selten vor, dass ich den Rechner explizit anlasse, weil noch ein Update bzw. Kompiler läuft. Der Aufwand bei der Installation relativiert sich mit der Zeit.

-Erdie

----------

## ChrisJumper

Energiesparlampen und die Verwendung von Energie im allgemeinen....

Das mit den Energiesparlampen war mir noch nicht so bewusst. Allerdings werde ich sie trotzdem verwenden. Mir geht es meist auch nicht um den eigenen Verbrauch von Energie, sondern um den phys. Wirkungsgrad. Nebenbei natürlich auch um einen anderen Wirkungsgrad den man nicht direkt messen kann. Wie z.B. die gute Zeit die man bei einem Konzert hat usw. aber eben auch den kulturellen Wert den ein Künstler mit seiner Musik erzeugt. All das ist nicht direkt miteinander verrechnbar.

Genauso sehe ich das bei Gentoo und OpenSource, allein die Verwendung und Existenz hat einen Wert der eigentlich höher liegt als "das bisschen Strom". Trotzdem würde ich um jede Verbesserung des Wirkungsgrades, kämpfen. Irgendwann wird es bestimmt ein Stromnetz geben und Geräte/Computer die sich "von allein" um die Energiefrage kümmern.  Aber bis es so weit ist interessiert mich das schon!

Denn ich glaube nicht an den Traum das Energie irgendwann unbegrenzt verfügbar ist. Daher fasste ich die Diskussion auch nicht so auf das Gentoo "!= Grün" ist sondern wie man es Optimieren kann.

@schachti

Dieses Suspend to Disk finde ich schon klasse, ich hab's erst vor ein paar Tagen entdeckt, es gefällt mir auch sehr. Allerdings bin ich (noch) ein wenig skeptisch was (auf den ersten Blick) die Sicherheit betrifft. Progamme die einmal ungewollt auf meinem Rechner laufen, bleiben ja bei einem "Re-Suspend-To-Disk" aktiv.. wohin sie bei einem normalen Reboot erstmal erreichen Müssen das sie nochmal gestartet werden?! (Vielleicht irre ich mich ich werd mir das aber nochmal genauer ansehen.)

Ich hab irgendwo gelesen das Computer diese neuen "persistenten" Status bekommen sollen, allerdings weiß ich nicht mehr wo.. kann sein das es um Quanten-Computing ging, aber ich denke nicht. Also das man "gefahrlos" immer den Strom abschalten kann ohne Daten zu verlieren, Systeme nie wieder Booten müssen und nach dem "einschalten" SOFORT einsatzbereit sind.

@Energiesparlampen die 2te:

LEDs sind bisher meine Lieblingslösung. Sie verbrauchen (afaik) weniger Strom, haben eine lange Lebensdauer, erzeugen schöneres Licht (es gibt da jetzt so eine Erfinding mit einer NanoFolie vor der Lampe, damit das licht eine andere Farbe hat.) und verbrauchen sehr wenig. Allerdings gibts noch nicht so ausgereift Lampen für 0815-Verbraucher. Außerdem wurden "normale Glühbirnen" doch schon ab 20XX (auch in Europa) verboten?! Also die Herstellung... (nur der Lagervertrieb ist gestattet etc..). Oder liege ich grade ganz daneben?

----------

## think4urs11

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> LEDs sind bisher meine Lieblingslösung. Sie verbrauchen (afaik) weniger Strom, haben eine lange Lebensdauer, erzeugen schöneres Licht (es gibt da jetzt so eine Erfinding mit einer NanoFolie vor der Lampe, damit das licht eine andere Farbe hat.) und verbrauchen sehr wenig. Allerdings gibts noch nicht so ausgereift Lampen für 0815-Verbraucher. Außerdem wurden "normale Glühbirnen" doch schon ab 20XX (auch in Europa) verboten?! Also die Herstellung... (nur der Lagervertrieb ist gestattet etc..). Oder liege ich grade ganz daneben?

 

Nö. Ab September 2009 ist in der EU der Verkauf von Glühlampen mit einer Leistung von mehr als 100 Watt untersagt. Anfang 2010 sollen Glühlampen mit über 40 Watt Leistung aus den Geschäften verschwinden. Ab Ende 2012 dürfen nur noch Kompakt-Leuchtstofflampen, die eher als Energiesparlampen bekannt sind, und effiziente Halogenlampen verkauft werden. (oder halt LED)

LED halten ~2-3x so lange wie Energiesparlampen und haben den ~2-3x Wirkungsgrad - wobei Farbfolien davor dann natürlich die Helligkeit wieder mindern.

Problem (pinzipiell bei beiden) könnte (für [sehr] empfindliche Naturen) ein mehr oder weniger bewußt wahrnehmbares Flackern sein.

Und im Vergleich zu Glühbirnen ist das Licht von ESL eher 'kalt' also gen Blautönen verschoben.

----------

